# Teturact



## Nosotros (Jan 8, 2008)

Alright in the second book of the Soul Drinkers series The Bleeding Chalice the Soul Drinkers dive into this massive empire on Imperium soil controlled by some crazy mutation gone horribly wrong. I had a few questions on all of the events.
First off, is Teturact a daemon prince of Nurgle? He seems pretty disgusting in a Nurgle-like fashion, but also refers to himself as a god and is pretty powerful so I'm not sure if he actually follows the big plagued papa. 
Secondly, I'm not sure the exact amount of space Teturact acquired but it sounds like he had one big empire. The High Council of Terra even looked in on the situation which leads me to the question, is this entire conflict mentioned in any kind of fluff other than Soul Drinkers books?
I'd appreciate any help :biggrin:.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

He seems to have power over disease and plague, but I don't think he mentions a loyalty to Nurgle.
And I'm pretty sure he's only ever mentioned in that book.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

I believe he is a sorcerer. I don't think he has ascended to becoming a prince yet, but he appears to wield enormous powers, but they are limited to psychic abilities. He lacks physically as I believe the book mentions he is frail and needs support. 

As to a God, I believe he is pledged to Nurgle. I don't think he would get the abilities he possess with the patronage of one of the Chaos Gods. As he is able to create plagues and disease I would assume that it's implied he has loyalty towards Nurgle

Alias


----------



## Emperor's Fang (Feb 28, 2008)

As I understand it he wass a failed experiment along the line of the Cursed Foundings. He is physically frail, but psychicly uber-powerful and as to his control over plagues and diseases, i think he just found that if he linked his control to the diseases who ever was infected became his to control. The book never states any connection at all with Nurgle.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

He is correct in saying that there was no connection to Nurgle. Yet, he had such control over undead/disease over entire star systems that it is hard to believe he was not supported by one of the Chaos Gods. The Imperium was just able to create this monster that has powers that he showed....

Who knows....we can imagine anything we want, since there is no clarification from the author...

Alias


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sure that in the book it was stated that Teturact saw himself as being on the same level as the chaos gods, or at least one day becoming at that level. He was the result of Mechanicum fiddling with mutation.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree. He was a failed mutation, but even then, the Mechanicum does not have the ability to create a psychic being that can control hundreds of star systems and billions of undead followers. That is more in line with a Prince of Nurgle or higher, and this is where I get my argument that Nurgle in someway gave him powers.

Alias


----------

